# Did it. Krissie is finally MRS W!!! 5.7.14



## kmbabycrazy

So we haven't booked anything yet, I'm waiting for people to get back to me with availability for dates to book etc. But DF wants it as close to our anniversary as possible. That is the 2nd July but since we would like a Saturday wedding as a lot of our families will be travelling a long way so would be likely staying over, the Saturdays either side are 28th June and 5th July so we're hoping one of those. 

We are finally done telling people and we announced it on Facebook after my dad left last night. Who also told us that he would pay for the entire evening reception food,venue,dj etc which we didn't expect so it was a lovely surprise.

We have been looking at a hotel as the do outdoor catering for events in the summer with a big marquee in their beautiful gardens. I have just emailed them for costs, date availability etc. 

I have dresses that I've seen and loved but both were online so I will be going to try on wedding dresses to check the styles i've picked suit me. I will also be losing as much weight as possible too. 

My colours are going to mismatched pastel colours with my bridesmaids all in the same dress but different colours. 

I'm just so excited and have already got a spreadsheet going on and everything haha


----------



## xemmax

Haha spreadsheet! Well it's good to be organised! Congrats hun, any pics of the venue you like so we can have a nosey? I really like mismatched bridesmaids, I may well do the same as my bridesmaids have such different skin tones and body shapes!


----------



## Mummy May

I'm not as organised as a spreadsheet, but I have a wedding book full of lists, costs of everything, phone numbers of important people etc... a folder with all my receipts etc in, a box with invite stuff in, and a bedroom full of beautiful things for the big day hahaha! I'm also on a weight loss challenge, but I had a baby 4 weeks ago so I would like to get back to pre baby size! 
Yes, get pics of the venue up :D Were a nosey bunch on here haha xx


----------



## aly888

Another vote for the pics :lol:

You're all way more organised than I am. I couldn't tell you where half my contacts are, or paperwork/contracts :wacko: I had to message our photographer through Facebook yesterday because I couldn't find his email address :rofl: So very professional of me!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I am on my phone at the moment but will definitely put a picture up later. I will of the dresses too xx


----------



## Lauren25

I try to be organised but I end up having the many lists I loose what I'm doing haha.

Can't wait to see pictures :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So these are the pictures of the venues for the reception 

This is the one my Dad had suggested and it looks really nice, and it gives us the option of only having an evening reception if it is too much to have a sit down meal too (I know prices for this one, just need to discuss them with my dad). It is of the outside/enterance and the room with tables set up 



And there's here which has been my dream venue for ages. I'm not sure of costs yet, they're going to ring me tomorrow to talk about it, but like I mentioned it gives us the option of the marquee. I had my prom here, my friends mum got married here a few years ago, it's a lovely place. But we would have to have both a sit down meal and an evening reception. I don't have a picture of the inside room but here are pictures of the hotel outside and the gardens with the marquee



The hotel is also on the esplanade so we can have pictures with the sea in the background


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The dresses, like I said I have a bit of weight to lose and need to see whether they suit me but have fallen in love with these dresses. 





And this is the suit I've found for OH



And these are the kinds of colours I'm looking at for the bridesmaids dresses


----------



## kmbabycrazy

After looking at the prices I'm just not willing to ask my dad to pay that much money so it's back to simple venue and finding somewhere that's big enough for us (as we'll have about 150 guests for the evening reception due to both me and OH having big families) that we can get on a self catering basis. Going to have a look at one tomorrow, I have a couple of friends that work there too and it's a nice place. My dad told me "not to rush into anything" when I said I was going to look at it (because they have just opened a new function room, I have been in their smaller one quite a few times), not sure what he means by that though. We don't really have another option unless the rugby club allows us to cater for ourselves (which I'm fairly certain I have been told that they don't).


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So...the hunt is continuing for a venue big enough and cheap enough for us. I am waiting on one hotel to get back to me. It's about £400 cheaper than the rugby club and my OH's brother works there so we might be able to swindle some discount (fingers crossed). So I'm hoping we can get it to about £1500 and then the venue will be sorted. 

Feeling a bit overwhelmed with all the things I have to do haha. I don't know when I'll need to do what. I've looked up wedding planning timelines and loads say to send out invitations 3 months before, that seems like leaving it a little late to me...but I'm not sure if it's because it's american and assuming people are sending save the dates...when would you send if you weren't using save the dates?

I'm just eager to actually have something booked so that it will actually feel real haha. It's taking a while to sink in, but I'm guessing that's because I don't actually have the ring on my finger yet. It's still being made.

Also struggling to find the style of bridemaids dress I want that comes in different colours. But I found out a couple of days ago that my friend's mum is a recently qualified dress maker. I've seen some of her costumes and dresses that she's made and they're fantastic, so have asked my friend if she'll speak to her mum, and I'll likely give them a visit and speak to her myself. Even if she can't do the bridesmaids dresses, I could also go to her with any alterations I need on my dress as I'd rather send business a friend's way if you know what I mean x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my god. Only been engaged a week and I'm already going crazy. Finding a venue big enough in this stupid town is proving a nightmare. There's none we can afford. People keep suggesting "can't we cut back on the guest list?" but we barely have any friends coming as it is. The ones that are coming are like family. And not even all of OH's family will be coming and that's still around 150 people. 

Still waiting on OH's brother to go back to work to ask about prices there (he works in a hotel) and to see if he can get us a bit of discount. I just want to book something so it feels a little more real!!!


----------



## aly888

Yikes, how many people are you looking at catering for? Most venues should have a 'marquee' option that can cater up to 500+ people, obviously depending on the size of the marquee 
Hopefully your BIL can get a good discount for you. Do you like the hotel he works at?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I do yeah, and I've heard good things about it from people who have been to weddings there. We are wanting 150 people but we are hoping to cut costs by not having a sit down meal, just an evening reception and finding somewhere that is big enough with that option that we can afford is proving quite difficult. 

The only place was the rugby club which is gorgeous but would cost £2500 for an evening reception alone for just room hire and food and the food was sandwiches, quiche, chicken drumsticks, sausage rolls and crisps. Not something I think is worth £12 a head to be honest. This one (if they do evening receptions alone) is looking around £1700 which is a vast improvement and hopefully we may be able to get some discount on top of that and their menu seems a little better x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So my sister has been a star. Her friend is a wedding planner and a few hotels owed her a favour so she got in touch with the hotel we were going for and they've offered us two deals. 

Just an evening reception for 150 people for £1400 (it will go down if the numbers are lower)
A wedding breakfast for 50 people and an evening reception for 100 people (with an allowance on a few over) for £1999 and that includes a welcome drink. Problem being though this is a really good deal we have more than 100 people and I'm worried OH won't budge on not letting his whole family come in the day and just having cousins and aunts and uncles at the night do with just immediate family, grandparents and close friends at the wedding & wedding breakfast. They've said we can have a few days to decide so we need to get on it. I need to talk to my Dad too as he is putting a huge chunk towards the reception and I need to give OH a kick up the backside to speak to his parents about whether they are willing to put anything towards the wedding. My sister has also said that if we have the wedding breakfast too she will dress the room as a gift so pay for centerpieces and chair covers etc xx


----------



## aly888

I would ask how much it'd be to increase it to 150 and drop the welcome drinks. Welcome drinks are an unnecessary extra and the hotel will see an extra 50 guests as extra income. Venues make a lot of their money on what people drink in the evenings (trust me ;) ). 
It doesn't hurt to ask :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah she's going to try and get more guests for the evening. Hopefully she can get us 150 evening guests and then the venue will be sorted x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

WOOP WOOP!!!

My sister's friend got them to keep the same price for 150 guests at the evening reception. Just need to make sure OH is okay with it (which I'm sure he will be) and speak to my dad about paying the deposit. 

So hopefully I will finally have something booked in the next couple of days x


----------



## aly888

That's brilliant news. And a fab price too. Fingers crossed OH likes it :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So OH is along with the idea and we've sorted numbers, but my dad wants to see it first, which is fair enough as he's paying for it. She has put the date down in the diary so it is being held for us at the moment so no worry of losing the date before we've been to see it as once we've been to see it (even though OH and I already have and OH even used to work there) he's going to put the deposit down. They've also offered us the bridal suite for the night of the wedding for half price which is great. Giving the church we want a ring tomorrow so I can hopefully get that sorted and I can finally have booked something. 

My sister has also offered to pay for the chair covers and centerpieces as her friend does them and is offering her mates rates, a barber friend of mine has offered to do the men's hairs for the wedding, and my friend is doing my hair and make up so I've saved in those departments too.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just booked the church too and going to meet the priest that will marry us next weekend. I think it's going to interfere with OH's fishing plans lol but tough, it's the only time he could do and he wanted to meet us before the end of the month x


----------



## Mummy May

Out of interest is it a Catholic church? Were getting married in a C of E and won't be seeing anyone until October (though my church doesn't have a vicar atm). But a friend of mine is going to a Catholic church and she has to do A 'wedding class' lol xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

No it's C of E. He just wanted to meet us as soon as possible xx


----------



## Lauren25

Yaayyy for booking the church :happydance:

Do you know when your Dads gonna view the venue yet ?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just emailing them it's gonna be this Saturday or Sunday x


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations on booking the church!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My ring is finally coming. I'm so excited!!!

I realised that I never actually introduced me and OH to you all haha. 

I'm Krissie (21) and my OH is Baz (27), when we marry I'll be 23 and he'll be 28. We met through a friend nearly 3 years ago and have been together since. We have lived together for a year at the end of this month, and have a daughter together and I have a son from a previous relationship. The engagement took me completely by surprise as he seemed dead set on not getting married for a while, we even had a massive argument about it a few days before haha. But he'd had it planned for months and just wanted it to be a surprise. He's a better liar than I thought haha!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So the hotel is now officially booked. Here are some pictures of the ballroom where reception will be. The room is enormous, and there's even a little quiter bit at the back near the bar where people who don't want to be right near the dancing can go. My dad paid the deposit today.

As we saw it


What it looks like all set up.


----------



## aly888

Oh wow!!! That's stunning
How good does it feel to have the venue booked?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It feels amazing!!! 

Feeling really into it, been looking at dresses and bridesmaids dresses and flowers etc

Also been thinking about music I want (except our first dance song because I've had that picked out for years) x


----------



## xemmax

Congrats on booking the church and hotel!! That ballroom is so gorgeous, plus it's absolutely huge! Now let the planning commence :happydance:


----------



## katherinegrey

That hotel looks beautiful! What song are you having for your first dance??


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That's all- Michael Buble for our first dance 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whFrPpPeED4

I have a couple of ones I like for walking down the aisle to
The first time ever I saw your face- Leona Lewis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t4LpqKpFYI

Or A Thousand Years- Christina Perri
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtOvBOTyX00

Or Greatest Day- Take That
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHzMLGH1Rfs


----------



## Lauren25

Wow love the Leona Lewis version of that song :cloud9:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Me too. My only worry is I will be bawling before I'm even up the aisle haha.


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh I will dedo be crying before I'm up the aisle lol!! I'm defo going to have a glass of wine to calm my nerves! Ballroom is beautiful :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ill deffo be crying too but i did say i want a song to walk in to that will make everyone else cry haha!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I told OH not to take it personally if I'm crying whilst we're saying our vows, that they're tears of happiness. But he's the opposite, he doesn't deal with soppy emotions well so he'll just act too cool about it if you get what I mean. The priest will say "do you take Krissie to be your wife?" and my OH will be like "yeah, whatever" HAHA


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh my OH will be crying aswell I just know it :) I cannot wait to get married! xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My OH is not a crier haha.

Think I might get together the numbers of wedding dress shops today and make some appointments to go try dresses on. We are meeting the priest on Saturday too. 

OH's mum has kind of annoyed me. Even before we were engaged she kept saying I had to have her little sister as a bridesmaid because she'd be so upset if she wasn't. So I have got her as a bridesmaid. Now she's saying he'll have to have his little brother too (who is shy and probably doesn't even want to take part) as one of the groomsmen otherwise he'll feel left out. Which means that we'd have to have his two little brothers from his dad's side too. Now numbers wise it will work out as five groomsmen and five bridesmaids which would be fine except it leaves Lily with no one to walk up the aisle with and she'll only be two. We weren't even going to have Toby and OH's other brother (the best men) walk up the aisle they would just be stood and Lily would've walked with SIL and my other four bridesmaids would've walked up in pairs followed by me and my dad. We weren't planning on a big procession walking down the aisle but now OH's agreed. Apart from the fact we now have a parade we now have 3 more suits to pay for.


----------



## katherinegrey

If you're not that close to them and it's your OH's mom that wants them, I'd say they either have to pay for their own suits or she does if you're on a tight budget, that's what I did with my bridesmaids, I said I couldn't afford any bridesmaids and they all offered to buy their own dresses.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well they're all kids (15 and under) so they can't pay for their own suits. It's more the parade of people, we weren't really planning on a massive load of people in the wedding party. He only originally had two groomsmen instead of one as my son is his best men but he can't sign the register so his brother was going to do that bit and make a speech, that's the only reason we had two.


----------



## aly888

My OH isn't a crier either. He'll be just like your OH. Too cool for emotion :rolleyes: The only two times I can recall OH crying (genuinely crying, not 'forced' crying) was when our cat got run over and yesterday, when our daughter was injured!! Men eh?!

As for your parade, if you don't want it get OH to put his foot down. At the very least get his mum (or whoever) to pay for them...do these kids even want to be part of it??


----------



## Lauren25

If you don't want them don't have them!
Or if you find it a bit hard backing out now how about finding different little jobs for them, maybe a reading or something else during the day, that way they are included with any extra cost and without having something you don't want :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I honestly don't think they would want to do it so OH is going to ask them. His younger on his mum's side is so shy he hides from anybody that comes into the house including me. He's really not one for social things as it is and his youngest brother will provably not want to do it. It's only his 14 year old that might want to do it. If they want to do it then it's done now and their parents can just pay for the outfits. His mum is so set on things like this though that even if I didn't ask his little sister to be a bridesmaid she'd probably dress her in the same colour as them anyway. She even asked if my mum was wearing the same colour like she would though I've been told the only that the mother of the groom isn't supposed to wear the same colours. 

I should have seen it coming. When I was having lily she told us we had to have a girl (she said it like I had a choice) because she didn't like the name we'd chosen for a boy. And she had a right go at me for biying the cot because she wanted to buy it, not that she ever told me this.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So bit of an update. 

Me and my sister and her friend (the wedding planner) are going to arrange a get together to sort out centerpieces, chair covers, decorations and also she can get me the stuff I need for making invitations etc at trade price so that will save me a little money but I'm going to buy a few bits myself just to have a go at making the kind of invitations I want to check it can work out okay. I also need to buy a printer haha. 

We also talked about my hen party. We're thinking either party bus to Newcastle. Or a day at York races and then out in town when we get back. But I think OH would love to do that so I'm leaning more towards the party bus, and having it a few months before then having a night out here closer to the time for anybody that couldn't come to the "proper" hen night. 

I also found THE dress but it's so much money brand new. My mum's friend is a dressmaker though so we're going to see if she can make one similar. Here's a picture...


In none wedding related news I have a job interview next week and I'm so nervous. I really want this job and it's great money for us (especially considering I'm not working at the moment), it means we'll be able to afford to move and have the honeymoon we want. So keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## aly888

Oooh that dress is lovely. Who is it? 

And fingers crossed for the job interview. What's it doing? You don't have to answer. I'm just nosey :) x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's admin at the hospital. 

The dress is and Elie Saab one Aglaya I think it's called.


----------



## Mummy May

Fingers crossed for you :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Wow that dress is beautiful!
Both those hen do's sound good fun :)

Good luck for the job!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So think I've found my cars, and I'm going to start making appointments to go dress shopping to try on a few dresses. I've seen the dress I want I just think the dress shopping part is too fun to miss out on haha. 

My dad is coming round to talk about what we need on Sunday, I worry it's because he thinks we can't afford it but I think he's underestimated how much we have. Not to mention I'd been saving for a while before we got engaged so have a little bit stashed away too. I think it's nice that he wants to help, but I get a bit proud with things like this and though it is lovely I sometimes feel that people think we can't cope with things, we just don't let on how well we can cope...if that makes any sense. 

OH's dad has kind of said he'll pay for the suit hire..well he said he was going to pay for Baz's and that he was going to pay for his, and he's paying for OH's little brother's too, and OH's mum is paying for his other little brother's suit so that only leaves me with Toby's suit to pay for. 

Oh, and I didn't get the job I went for that I really wanted, I did have a part time one to fall back on though, they went with someone more experienced. I was really gutted to be honest. It wasn't that job in particular I think it just finally caught up with me, all the rejections from jobs that I've been applying for for 6 months, and then the only job I applied for that I didn't really want, that I only applied for because I was having a down day where I was thinking I just NEED a job, is the job I get. Just feeling a little sorry for myself. It also means that dream honeymoon is out of the window.

I'm also gonna get a few bits and bobs to have a go at making some invitations, just to check I'm not artisticly challenged and can actually do it before I buy all the stuff. 

My sister's worried I'm going to end up having planned it all in a few months and I'll have nothing left but to pay it off, and sit and wait for it to come around, I am trying hard not to do that though haha x


----------



## Mummy May

That won't happen, seriously! We got engaged christmas day, I had my church booked before December was out lol! Reception venue in Jan along With invites, place cards, evening invites (handmade by me!), suits, dj, bridesmaid dresses, BM flowers, my shoes, most of the stuff for centre pieces and there's still things to do :). Ohh and cars and cake! Bloody hell nearly forgot them :D haha! 
I've only ever done 1 good interview in my life (I'm the worlds worst!!) And I didn't get it and I really thought I would, its so dissapointing isn't it. Atleast you've managed to get a part time for now :) 
Have you tried the dress on? I saw 3 I liked at a wedding fayre the other day and when I tried them on they were all awful! I did find one I love and I'm going shopping again this morning - make sure you try loads!!! Xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So my dad wants to pay for the cars, photographer and DJ as well, I don't know if I'm comfortable with that as he's also shelling out for the reception. 

Just got a quote for a DJ for £200 but it includes a wireless mic for speeches and karaoke (hehe). I love a bit of karaoke and find it hard to drag myself away once I start so I probably won't get up myself but loads of my friends and family would and I think it would make it feel a little more laid back for me, which I really want. 

Gonna start ringing round this week making appointments to go dress shopping, I might do a couple in the week, so my son will be at school, because my mum is off a couple days a week so she can watch Lily whilst I'm trying them on. I'm probably going to go with getting the one I like made so I don't think it's important to have everyone there, so just my mum and my friend being with me would be enough. I can't wait to start trying on dresses. 

It's exciting getting into the swing of it all now, shopping around for dresses, thinking about putting the deposit down on the car. Feels real now.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have found a photographer I absolutely love but I need to find a time when me and OH are both free to go meet with them. 

I have also decided on colours/theme for the wedding. It's going to be mint and gold with a lace and pearls kind of theme. I'm hoping to find the bridesmaids some mint lace dresses, and I'm going to make centerpieces with pearl beads. So excited. We're thinking of having a candy buffet table at the evening reception too. I'm getting so excited about it all now, it's starting to feel SO real!


----------



## Mummy May

Not sure if they would be what you're looking for but I bought a mint lace dress from Primark 2 weeks ago for a tenner ;) if you want I can email you a pic xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mummy May said:


> Not sure if they would be what you're looking for but I bought a mint lace dress from Primark 2 weeks ago for a tenner ;) if you want I can email you a pic xx

Yeah that'd be great, i'll PM you my email address x


----------



## Mummy May

Pm me your email address and I will send one over :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Your theme and colours sound lovely!

Hope you get to go see the photographer soon :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So got a bit bored and had a play at invitation designing. It's really basic but once it was printed I would add a bit of lace and ribbon to the bottom



and excuse all the messiness as I had to screen shot it to paint to be able to show it so it looks better in it's original format


----------



## katherinegrey

Your theme and colour scheme sound lovely! We're having a candy buffet instead of favours too! I think they're lovely :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Went to try on some dresses today and the woman was awful. She just made me feel fat and stupid it was horrid. Definitely won't be going back to that shop!!! I picked out a couple myself and after trying those on she got a few others she thought would suit me and one of them I really loved and she was like "that was definitely the best one and you didn't even chose it" with such a snotty tone. I was just so uncomfortable with her.

Good news is my sister's friend told us there is a discount wedding dress shop a little bit away from us but she said we can drive out there one day and have a look. Her friend found a wedding dress she loved for £900 and went there and got it for £200!!


----------



## aly888

Oh my goodness that woman sounds vile. Doesn't she realise who her customers are?? :wacko: Deffo don't go back there. She doesn't deserve your custom.
That discount place sounds good though. Did you at least manage to get an idea of what style you want to go for at the snotty place?

ETA - Just wanted to add that not all bridal shops are like her. Don't let her put you off. The first bridal shop I went to was awful (similar to yours) but the next was amazing!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I did, it was good to see which styles suited me x


----------



## Lauren25

She sounds horrible, I went to one shop where they weren't nice and the shop I've got my dress from they are the loveliest people and they have completely made the experience for me!

The discount place sounds great though, deffo worth a trip!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It also gave me a kick up the arse to lose weight as she couldn't even squeeze me into one of the 18s. And I know wedding dresses don't have the give normal clothes do but I was mortified. So starting the 5:2 diet with my sister and about to make my meal plan and look for a gym buddy to encourage me to go to the gym as I HATE going by myself!


----------



## Lauren25

My Mum and Dad have been doing that diet, my Mum has lost a stone since the end of Jan and my Dad over that! My Mums never lost weight before so she now swears by it :)


----------



## GypsyDancer

kmbabycrazy said:


> It also gave me a kick up the arse to lose weight as she couldn't even squeeze me into one of the 18s. And I know wedding dresses don't have the give normal clothes do but I was mortified. So starting the 5:2 diet with my sister and about to make my meal plan and look for a gym buddy to encourage me to go to the gym as I HATE going by myself!

Is that the diet where you eat healthily but normally for 5 days, then on 2 days just eat things like chicken and salad/fruit?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

GypsyDancer said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> It also gave me a kick up the arse to lose weight as she couldn't even squeeze me into one of the 18s. And I know wedding dresses don't have the give normal clothes do but I was mortified. So starting the 5:2 diet with my sister and about to make my meal plan and look for a gym buddy to encourage me to go to the gym as I HATE going by myself!
> 
> Is that the diet where you eat healthily but normally for 5 days, then on 2 days just eat things like chicken and salad/fruit?Click to expand...

Yeah you eat normally (but not excessively) for 5 days out of the week and then 2 days you have a limit of 500 calories. It's intermittent fasting.


----------



## aly888

I know someone else who swears by that diet. I wouldn't be able to do it myself but it obviously has great results :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Paid the deposit for the DJ today and will be paying for the deposit for the cars next week. So excited to have something more booked. If everything else goes tits up at least we have the church to get married in, a place to eat afterwards and some music to dance to haha


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So first fasting day of the diet went well, hardest part was not having a cuppa. Will be the first thing I do in the morning lol x


----------



## Mummy May

Good Luck with it, I'm going to join SW in the morning, I figured its worth a try lol xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

SO not much to report. Doing rubbish at the fasting haha. Not that I'm not sticking to it just finding it REALLY hard!!! But I'm going to start going to the gym with my sister next month to try and drop a few pounds as I just keep feeling fatter and fatter and more and more self conscious! I just kind of wish I could back to being as skinny as I was when I thought I was fat haha. It's making me really self conscious with my OH, and about finding a wedding dress, as all the styles I really love are really not flattering on me at the moment! 

Back to wedding stuff, I have seen a cake I really love and definitely thinking I'm going to go with that, and had a few ideas for centerpieces and invitations. On my last assignment of the year for uni so hoping to get loads done from now until I start again, as I am only doing an access course at the moment, but will be full degree work next year so will keep me busy busy.


----------



## katherinegrey

Ooh do you have any pictures of the cake?? I love looking at cake photos :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I'll post it when I'm on my computer as my phone is rubbish for posting photos.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Cake that I love

https://media-cache-ec3.pinimg.com/736x/c3/39/50/c339504ca2346631826127cf46f2134c.jpg


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Had my first wedding nightmare last night too. It was our wedding day I was running late and then realised I didn't have a dress!!! Major panic haha. I'm sure they're going to get worse, but I had this dream once before, and it was before we were even engaged. We were getting married but had forgotten to book everything apart from the church and venue, so we had a venue but we hadn't told them how many people were coming and they didn't have enough food, we didn't have cars or a DJ or anything basically. I now feel like I have to make sure I think of every tiny thing because I think my brain is trying to tell me I'm going to forget something major. 

With regards to honeymoon we've decided to do something a little different and make it a surprise haha. We're just going to see how much money we get in gifts plus how much we have leftover in saving from the wedding and book a last minute thing! Wherever we can afford to go is where we go.


----------



## aly888

Oh. My. Goodness. That cake is amazing!!!!! I love it

Don't think too much about wedding dreams. I had quite a few and thought they would get worse as the day got nearer but they didn't. And everything was perfect. Have faith in yourself :)

That's a good idea with the honeymoon. You might be surprised at how much money you get gifted. We sure were. We were only expecting a few hundred quid but we ended up in the thousands :wacko: And last minute deals are usually way better value for money. Just don't do a lot of searching online beforehand, or if you do, clear your cookies before you actually book because the more you search the higher the price goes


----------



## kmbabycrazy

aly888 said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. That cake is amazing!!!!! I love it
> 
> Don't think too much about wedding dreams. I had quite a few and thought they would get worse as the day got nearer but they didn't. And everything was perfect. Have faith in yourself :)
> 
> That's a good idea with the honeymoon. You might be surprised at how much money you get gifted. We sure were. We were only expecting a few hundred quid but we ended up in the thousands :wacko: And last minute deals are usually way better value for money. Just don't do a lot of searching online beforehand, or if you do, clear your cookies before you actually book because the more you search the higher the price goes

I knew that. Saw it on some site when I was looking at honeymoon ideas. But we've just cleared the cookies on my laptop so not going to look at holidays again until it's time. At least not on my laptop x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

aly888 said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. That cake is amazing!!!!! I love it
> 
> Don't think too much about wedding dreams. I had quite a few and thought they would get worse as the day got nearer but they didn't. And everything was perfect. Have faith in yourself :)
> 
> That's a good idea with the honeymoon. You might be surprised at how much money you get gifted. We sure were. We were only expecting a few hundred quid but we ended up in the thousands :wacko: And last minute deals are usually way better value for money. Just don't do a lot of searching online beforehand, or if you do, clear your cookies before you actually book because the more you search the higher the price goes

I knew that. Saw it on some site when I was looking at honeymoon ideas. But we've just cleared the cookies on my laptop so not going to look at holidays again until it's time. At least not on my laptop x


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh wedding nightmares are horrible :hugs:

That cake is so beautiful, it looks like a cotton & crumbs cake and they are amazing!!

Great idea with the honeymoon too, is it the two of you going or are you taking the kids too ?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just the two of us I think. At the moment that's what we're thinking. Just a week away. MIL has said she'd take the week off work to have lily. Need to speak to toby's dad to see if he'll have him the full week if not MIL will have him for the days he's not at his dad's x


----------



## FayDanielle

That cake is AMAZING!!!


----------



## katherinegrey

That cake is gorgeous!! I'm going for a birdcage top tier too!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We're having a birdcage for the cards too so thought it would fit


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So haven't updated in a while. Not much to add, not booked anything else as we have been figuring out the money situation. Got to save our arses off for the next couple of months so I can find a photographer and put the deposit down and get my dress. But I have applied to start uni in September so need to see about my application and any cost of living loans I might get would help a lot with the savings for the wedding. I found some gorgeous bridemaids dresses which are really cheap, and I've designed the invitations. Just got to wait for my printer to arrive (birthday present from my mum) so that I can do some samples to see what they're like. 

Oh and I've figured out how I am going to have my hair and make up on the day. And as of this week I am on it with the weight loss. Back to calorie counting and exercising 3-4 times a week (as well as walking every day and the vigorous cleaning I've started doing, all of a sudden my house just never seems tidy enough to me). I lost over a stone doing it that way before (put half of it back on though) so still have 3 stone to lose.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well I found a photographer I love who isn't booked on our date and is a bit of a bargain I think. For £600 we get a pre shoot (engagement shoot) and digital copies + licence to print, and wedding coverage from bridal prep to first dance with a disk of the photos (+licence to print) which comes in it's own special little case which she showed me when I went to speak to her. Most of the packages around here for that price will start at the beginning of the ceremony and end at the speeches so it's great we found someone to do that length of time for that money. And she seems really lovely x


----------



## Mummy May

Thats really good that you've found someone you like. Are you going to take your pre wedding shoot? I don't know whether to lol! I feel awkward about it but I guess I've paid for it! How are the rest of your plans coming on? xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I think we will as I get a bit nervous about being photographed and so does OH so I think i'll feel more comfortable at the wedding if she's photographed us before, if that makes sense. 

Well I've finished my invitation design, I threw a tiny splash of a blush pink in there to tie in with the kinds of flowers I want. Here's the invitations and the style of flowers



And these are the bridesmaids dresses I've chosen that are only about £30 each


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's a year today. So excited


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my god! I was not expecting the wedding nightmares to be coming this often with 11 months still to go. And they're all about forgetting to book important things and not having things on the day like food or my dress lol. Or something we booked not turning up, no flowers, no photographer, no DJ. I wish they would stop. I just hope they don't get worse. Anyway contracts from the photographer are on the way out to us so we can go in and pay the deposit next week. Then I need to look at other things like flowers x


----------



## Mummy May

Haha I still haven't sorted flowers coz I can't decide what I want now I can't have peonies :( I had another nightmare the other night too lol! I'm actually considering getting my make up done since my dreams say it won't go right hahaha xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So I changed my mind on the invitations. I figured I could do it cheaper as the way I was going to do it would take two types of paper and this only involves one and is just as gorgeous, plus my mum's gift was to help me with my invites and she's artsy so she'll do a brill job with this!! Like the picture below but with a mint coloured paint and using gold ink to address them, that way they fit with the colour scheme. 

https://media-cache-ec3.pinimg.com/736x/66/f2/37/66f2370f763356e367d6867f7ce05500.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

That won't cost a lot at all and they look fab! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh wow I love them, such a good idea!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So I'm having real trouble finding a dress I love. I've seen ones I like but not that I've gone that is the dress I have to get married in, and even if I've felt that way a little about one I'll see another and it'll kind of put me off the dress before. So I've been thinking about getting one made. My friend's mum is a dressmaker and we kind of briefly spoke about her maybe doing my dress but nothing came of it, so I'm thinking I might put a moodboard kind of thinng together of the dresses I like as they're all a little similar in some way or another and see if we can make the perfect dress out of it. I've yet to speak to her about it but the more I think about it the more I love the idea of having a dress that is completely one off and partially designed by me.


----------



## Mummy May

To for it, I was quite disheartened with it all, so I went back to try a dress that I had already tried and spotted a different one whilst there and that was it for me. You want it to be amazing! Even if you just have a chat with her and see what she says xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah she's busy doing a load of costumes at the moment so I'm gonna go dor a chat later in the month xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So of course after giving up on ever finding my dress I found the one. It's so simple but so beautiful. Need to lose weight though as it only goes to a size 18 which in wedding dress size didn't fit me. Though was only a bit of a squeeze and could get the back changed to lace up (it's zip atm). It's from David's Bridal in America so I can't try on the actual dress so I need to go on the hunt for one similar to try on. Not that I won't lose weight but if I struggle it won't be too bad. Here's a picture

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/5f/88/eb/5f88eb9730449599399405baa871df4c.jpg

I know it's a long way off from needing it but I found a table plan style I like. 

https://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/82/7b/e0/827be07ddcbca384289bf6a95d67b7c9.jpg

I'm planning on using the gold frames like in that with a lighter fabric on the board, but no keys. I will also use gold frames for the table numbers with fabric on the board and a wooden number stuck on and painted gold. 

So I'm going to give my bridesmaids a task haha of trying to find gold frames in charity shops (I'll give them the money for them though of course). If I ask them (the four older ones anyway) to get 4 each that should be enough as I doubt we'll have more than 8 tables. And I'll buy the one for the top table and all the fabric, the board, the numbers and the paint.


----------



## Mummy May

If you cand find gold you could always buy cheapie ones and spray paint them! Dress is lovely! Aren't wedding dress sizes weird! Well some anyways. It's never too early to be planning things like your table plan :) I got mine months ago xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well I got into uni so planning the rest of the wedding whilst being at uni is going to be fun haha


----------



## Mummy May

Congrats :D xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh, I've also bought headbands for the bridemaids and candlesticks for my candy buffet (am making apothecary style jars by glue jars and glass bowls to candlesticks for the sweets). And for place cards I'm going to use the sweet bags with a wooden peg on with their name handwritten on it (my mum can do calligraphy and has said she'll help), that way we save on paper for the placecards and they can use the pegs to close the sweetbags if they don't finish or just want to take the sweets home x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We found a lovely place for our honeymoon. We decided we'd rather save the money towards a family holiday and we want our honeymoon to be just us so we're going to this little cottage in tge lake district. It sounds and looks perfect and I read about it in 3 wedding magazines so we're gonna try and book it soon to make sure we can. I'll post the link when I'm on the computer later x

Update: Link to the place. https://www.coachmanscottagesilverbank.com/


----------



## Mummy May

That's lovely! And not far from me lol! Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Decided on a song to walk down the aisle to. Well I chose it a while ago but I didn't know if our church had a CD player for us to use but they do (and the priest sounded a little offended that I asked emailing me back, "Of course we have the technology!!!" haha)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gEIHgVAkJE


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I went to my sister's last night to have a chat with her friend who's doing the decorations for us. She was a bit pushy about some stuff and now having thought about it I have changed my mind on some of the things I agreed to. Like she pushed having pink flowers in the centerpieces as she thinks it looks better with gold than mint and told me to keep my mint on my bridesmaids but I think it would look odd as that would be the only bit of pink in the whole wedding so I want to put something gold in the centerpieces as that really goes with the decor of the hotel and the mint can just be on the bridesmaids and OH and his groomsmen's ties and shoes (they're wearing mint green converse instead of shoes). She also pushed having wicker hearts hanging from the top table (a big one in the middle and a small one either side) but I really don't think wicker would go as we're having like pearls and gold and mint which seems a bit of a fancy theme to add whicker to. SO anyways, I'm going to message her about the changes I want, but the chair covers and sashes look fab and the centerpieces will be fab as soon as they're changed to gold. She's also getting the birdcage for our cards as she said if we buy it it will cost a fortune but she can get them at discounted prices, so that's saved us x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We're now leaning towards having all family (was originally just immediate family and grandparents, but now aunties, uncles and cousins) at the sit down meal, so have just emailed to get a quote for a vintage bus to take the guests from the church to the reception. The more I look at them the more I really want one, even if we don't have everyone come to the sit down meal


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's too expensive for us to have the bus :( 
Set a date to go to Hornsea Freeport shopping for my dress and really hope I find one because it's getting me down that I don't have my dress. We've come to a bit of a standstill with it all so hopefully by the end of Saturday 19th October I will have bought my wedding dress!!!

Things I still need to do:
-Make a start on invites
-Get bridesmaids dresses and accessories
--Get wedding dress and accessories
-Order suits
-Order wedding rings
-Sort flowers
-Sort cars
-Buy sweets, scoops, bags and glassware for candy buffet
-Make table numbers and table plan
-Buy my makeup 
-Buy gifts for parents, BMs and Groomsmen
-Buy Lily's flowergirl dress

I'm sure there's more but that's all I can think of right now. Hope to have a big chunk of these crossed off by Christmas.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So we're having problems where we live and it's really getting me down, police are here at least once a week, i've seen drug deals and threatened stabbings out of my window. There have been serious assaults and gun hostages across the road and a stabbing over a packet of cigarettes around the corner so we're trying to move. 

But it means we're having to try really hard to save money on the wedding. This means we're having to cut the candy buffet :( trying to find the cheapest flower options possible, trying to find a cheap cake, asking the bridesmaids if they can buy their own shoes and accessories one friend has already offered to and so has OH's mum for his little sister. She's also suggested she may be able to buy the bridesmaids dresses. Really hope we can figure out.


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh that's awful :hugs: I hope you get moved soon! People are usually pretty good about buying their own shoes and things so fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I don't think any of them would say no to be honest. I've emailed a florist and said we're on a budget so asked for as cheap as possible, so hopefully they'll reply soon. I'm going dress shopping on the 19th October and it's a discount place and their dresses are between £100 and £500 so will hopefully find a dress I love for a pretty decent price and with cutting the candy buffet out we should hopefully be able to afford to move. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed x


----------



## Mummy May

Fingers crossed! I mean if closer to the time you can afford a candy buffet then you could organise it then! I got my dress from a 'normal' wedding shop and it was only £590 so you should be able to find something :) xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So in the spirit of saving money where we can I've been looking at artificial flowers because they're so much cheaper. We had originally planned on getting some off one of the websites my sister's friend has trade accounts for but she has just found some gorgeous ones in the range that look just as good (and look real) for like £6 a bouquet so she's going to take me to the one in York to have a look when she next goes. Fingers crossed we coupd save an absolute fortune here on flowers!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Modeled for a bridal fashion show yesterday, it was so much fun!! The dress I wore was absolutely gorgeous. Not something I think i'll go for but felt so nice wearing it, I felt like a princess. The lady whose shop I modelled for was really lovely. She gave us all a bottle of wine as a thank you and any brides amongst us she gave a 5% off voucher. Won't mean much off but every little helps so I think I'm going to go have a look. It's in another town but it's not too far. 

I'm also going to a bridal "boot"-ique sale on Sunday which is like a carboot style thing for people to sell their stuff from their wedding. I think it's a fab idea and I'm hoping to grab some bargains. It's on 11-4 but I can't get there until 2 so I'm hoping there'll still be some good things left when I get there. 

Also my student loan has come through finally so going to put the deposit down on the cars and set some aside for my wedding dress. Next lot won't be far behind so that will go on the bridesmaids dresses, flowers, accessories and the rest of the money towards my dress. Then we will only have a few things left to sort out properly (loads to pay off though haha). Also need to buy the things to make the invitations. Getting quite excited now that I can start buying the stuff again!!


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh yey it's fun buying the stuff isn't it! One thing I would say is to start your invites early incase you can't be arsed making the all in one go, it's a lot more work than you think it's gonna be :haha: when will you be going dress shopping? Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hopefully end of November I hope. I will be buying the stuff for my invites soon so I can make a start x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Sick of seeing dresses I really love and finding out they're WAY out of my price range. It's a bit heartbreaking. I feel really down that I haven't picked my dress yet. I have rearranged the date to go to the dicount dress store for 16th November, hopefully when I leave I will have my dress picked out and bought. 

I'm looking for this style. Have absolutely fallen in love with this collection from Mori Lee, and these are my fave 3


----------



## Baby Bell

I LOVE the first dress!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah the first dress is my favourite but it's £1400. Really hope I can find something really similar for cheaper x


----------



## Baby Bell

Ouch! I'm sure you'll find something as similarly gorgeous at a reasonable price:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So I haven't updated this in FOREVER. I still haven't found my dress and it's now got me in full panic mode!! The wedding nightmares are rolling thick and fast with at least once a week. But once Christmas and Toby's birthday (4th Feb) are out of the way I will be in full wedding mode. Full steam ahead. 

It's been really hard to concentrate on wedding stuff because I've been piled high with uni work, have one more assignment left and then it's exams in January. I don't know why I thought it was a good idea to start uni and plan a wedding in the same year!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Do I remember you saying you will be having a dress off the rack? If so, don't panic too much because you don't need to worry about ordering :flower:
I certainly don't envy you doing wedding and uni things lol!! Try not to worry too much, it will all come together. Just get your work out of the way first so you can concentrate xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mummy May said:


> Do I remember you saying you will be having a dress off the rack? If so, don't panic too much because you don't need to worry about ordering :flower:
> I certainly don't envy you doing wedding and uni things lol!! Try not to worry too much, it will all come together. Just get your work out of the way first so you can concentrate xx

I was but with things messing up money wise we haven't been able to go dress shopping and now it's sorted I'm gonna start shopping but there's a dress shop with a sale going on in December so I'm going there for an appointment on the 7th. I am going to try and get off the rack so I don't have to worry but they don't tend to stock many of the nicer ones in bigger sizes round here so we'll just have to see. I might see if I can still get up to the discount place in December so that if I can't find something I like there I don't have to miss out on this sale. We'll see x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Absolutely heartbroken!! I emailed the people who own the cottage we wanted to go to for the honeymoon to ask about prices and availability (I'd enquired before about a 4 night stay and it was around £1000 which was a bit more than we were hoping but we thought it was worth it) she emailed to say they have handed over the operating of it all to a company who do it with other properties like that so I would have to speak to them (they handed it over last week) and they've said that now in peak season they operate a minimum of 7 nights stay and that it would be £1815 which when I was looking at going abroad for the honeymoon was about the same as going to greece all inclusive (the cottage is obviously self catering) in a really lovely hotel with a spa for a week!! And we can't justify spending that and decided we didn't want to leave the kids for a whole week either. So gutted that we can't go now :cry:


----------



## Mummy May

Oh no thats awful :hugs: I hope you can find somewhere just as lovely xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Me too. I was so looking forward to it


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well I found it, somewhere absolutely stunning. Not a cottage, an inn, but the room is the entire floor and has twin baths, absolutely stunning and £900 for the midweek break we want. Here's a link https://www.the-punchbowl.co.uk/rooms-noble.htm


----------



## missk1989

Hi there! Im getting maried 5th July too and have also just stated a postgraduate course at uni in september with a baby in tow. :dohh:
Its so hard prioritising the uni work over fun wedding stuff! Im glad you got your honeymoon sorted. I couldnt bear to leave my lo either so he is coming on honeymoon. Cant wait!


----------



## Mummy May

That is beautiful,!im in Cumbria, it's lovely here xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

missk1989 said:


> Hi there! Im getting maried 5th July too and have also just stated a postgraduate course at uni in september with a baby in tow. :dohh:
> Its so hard prioritising the uni work over fun wedding stuff! Im glad you got your honeymoon sorted. I couldnt bear to leave my lo either so he is coming on honeymoon. Cant wait!

Yay a wedding buddy! I can't wait it's getting so close now. 7 months on Thursday!!!! 

Dress shopping Saturday and I need to make an appointment with our reception venue to talk over a few things, and make a list of everything I need to do. I figured I have a couple of weeks after exams in January before I have to back to lectures in February so I can get on with a few things then like sorting invites to send, making sure we've got everything, shopping for my make up and any accessories etc.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I found my dress!!! It's beautiful and I didn't want to get out of it!! It's so light and comfortable, it has massive train and I'm just completely in love with it! She was so lovely to. The dress wasn't supposed to be in the sale until January but gave it to me for the sale price so I got it for £410.


----------



## Mummy May

WOW!!! Thats such a bargain! Congratulations on your dress xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know I was so happy. I felt like a princess XD


----------



## Mummy May

Good :) that's how you should feel xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Thats awesome! Pics please! I can't wait to start looking for mine, no idea where I would put it once I had bought it, my flat is tiny! :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

Logan's Mum said:


> Thats awesome! Pics please! I can't wait to start looking for mine, no idea where I would put it once I had bought it, my flat is tiny! :haha:

The shop keep hold of it for you, theres no way I would bring mine home lol xx


----------



## Lauren25

So glad you got your dress and such a bargain too!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Once it's been picked up my sister is keeping it at her house as she was the only one with my when I bought the dress and I'm keeping it secret from everyone who is coming to the wedding. Including my mum (though if she really wanted to see it I wouldn't but she's fine with me keeping it a secret).

Here's a pic of the dress but tbh I don't think that model does it justice (I don't know if it's because I didn't see the picture until after I tried the dress on, and I felt like the dress was made for me iykwim)
https://hitchedukst.s3.amazonaws.com/Fashion/Bridalwear/images/1_556_1747T996.jpg


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The train is massive too, so I need a loop putting on to it so I can hook it up for dancing x


----------



## Logan's Mum

Wow, its lovely! I love the ribbon (?) detail on the front, very flattering style too. X


----------



## LittleLady04

Stunning dress and a fab price :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thanks I can't stop looking at it lol. Been thinking about the cake and I think we're going to have individual cupcakes as wedding favours and then just a small cake for us to cut


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So I have paid the deposit for the car, ordered the invites, and bought some photo frames for the table numbers. This week I also need to pay off my dress, book an appointment with the cake lady (and probably pay the deposit), and order the bridesmaids dresses. Oh and book the honeymoon. 

Things are really coming together now I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh its all coming together now :D I had to pay half of my cake when I booked in with my cake lady. I love it at times when you get loads done!! Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah it's a 50% deposit but my mum has offered to pay for the cake but I don't know if she can afford to pay the deposit x


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I had a couple of times like that! What are your cupcakes/small cake gonna be like? xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My small cake is just going to be a round 8" cake in mint green with a white lace design around the outside (like a ribbon), and the cup cakes are going to be like in the picture, but we're only having the quilted ones and the ones with piping and little roses. They'll be in mint green and white xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

And the honeymoon is booked!!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Wooooooo! Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So we had a disaster. The bridesmaids dresses I had picked didn't have everyone's size so I have had to hunt for new ones with the help of one of my bridesmaids and we found these



I love them, and OH's mum has offered to buy them. So that should be the BM dresses sorted. 

I've been a bit preoccupied planning DS birthday party so I haven't done much wedding stuff apart from the bridesmaids dresses. But after that I should be able to get on with everything


----------



## Mummy May

Those are really lovely!! xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thank you. OH's mum is transferring the money for them to me tomorrow so should get them then xx


----------



## Lauren25

Love those dresses, they are gorgeous!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm so gad I found them because I love them more than the ones I originally had in mind


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Bridesmaids dresses are now ordered. I am going to pay my wedding dress off tomorrow, and I have an appointment with the cake lady on Saturday to hopefully get that booked and pay the deposit. I have spoken with the photographer about our pre-wedding shoot and we're thinking some time in April for that. I need to wait for my card to come so I can make the reception address inserts for the invites then I can get them sent out. 

After relaxing a little last week after my exams I am now in full stress mode. Trying to sort out our house and plan this wedding and I am also planning Toby's birthday party and getting everything ready for that, I am dreading exam results in a couple of weeks, I have an assignment to write for my least favourite module, and I have just started driving lessons. Stress overload. Think I might be treating myself to a nice spa day before long. I have got a treat to look forward to though as Mcbusted announced the other day that they are playing her (8 days before the wedding) so I am going to buy tickets for that when they come out Saturday. Me, my sister and a friend from uni are going


----------



## Lauren25

You sound very busy, a spa day will deffo relax you with all that going on!

And Mcbusted I am so jealous!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I thought I wouldn't get to go. We have an outdoor venue here and mcfly played last year and they tweeted about how much they loved it here so I was hoping they would come but then all the announcements kept coming with no mcbusted and I kind of lost hope and then Monday they announced and I was literally jumping around my living room haha x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So the cake is booked and deposit paid. We went to speak to the hotel about some things. I have started sending the invitations and had a go at a rough seating plan just to get an idea. This may be the most stressful part of the wedding as half of OHs family hate each other and I have to sit people apart. It's part of the reason we're not having a traditional top table and just having a sweetheart table with me and OH. 

I am still waiting on the bridesmaids dresses to come but they're made to order. These are the things I still need to sort...

-lily's outfit
-we need to pick the suits and tell FIL prices and place (he's hiring them for us)
-buy the flowers (we're using silk flowers)
-send the rest of the invitations
-book an appointment with the vicar as he wanted to see us again around this time
-get my shoes, veil and underwear
-finalise plans for the hen night
-buy the rings.

We have found the rings

Mine



OHs



Also going round to my sister's to finalise plans for my hen night with her, and also to see her friend who is doing all the decoration to finalise all that. 

Can't believe how fast the time is going, ever since it became 'this year'. It's terrifying. I'm so worried I'm not going to have everything sorted. I was thinking about it the other day and I'm actually glad I'm a student whilst getting married because as I finish in May i'll have 6 weeks of free time before the wedding. Which I'm grateful for as the 3 weekends before my wedding are all booked up. Mid June it's my birthday and me and OH are supposed to be going to Leeds for the weekend, the week after it's my Grandad's 70th so we're going over to Warrington for the weekend, the weekend after it's McBusted and then my friends wedding, and the week after is my wedding. June/July are busy for me. Definitely going to need that spa day!!


----------



## Mummy May

Don't worry, everything WILL get done :) Your OH will probs have to go with your Dad to hire suits anyway so they can get measured (thats what happened here anyway). It all sounds like a lot, but honestly you've done a lot already! Are you feeling excited at all yet? xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah very. It's a mix of excitement and worrying haha xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Met with my sister's friend who is doing the decorations and finalised all the plans for all that, and went over some plans for my hen night with her. Which is only a little over a month away now. Can't believe it's only 4 months away. Need to get the rest of the stuff to make the table plan and table numbers too.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Suits picked and deposit paid. Only major things left is flowers, rings and lily's flower girl dress and the rest is all finishing touches. Eeek. Is it weird it still doesn't feel quite real. I'm like 4 months off and it feels like it isn't really happening. I don't think it will feel real until the rsvps start coming in


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Had a wedding nightmare last night. So much went wrong. I woke up and wrote it all in my phone so I know to make sure. The bridesmaids dresses are on their way and I'm getting things ready for the hen night. Going to ask my sister to have the kids for the day in a couple of weeks to get the house sorted for it as we're having a slumber party. I can't wait.


----------



## Mummy May

Oh the wedding nightmares are bloody awful! The first one I ever had I tripped over my dress - I ended up with a calf length dress ;) xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mine are all that I've forgotten something. Last nights one I didn't have any shoes to wear, my veil didn't match my dress, I hadn't made place cards or a table plan, I didn't order the vegetarian meal for my bridesmaid (which sounds nicer than the actual meal and I might just tell them I'm a vegetarian too haha) and the flowers were all wrong. And then it got weird and was like an apocolypse. Clearly I think the world is going to end if my wedding goes wrong haha x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh and the car left and necer vame back so we had to go to the reception on the back of a fire truck which was odd haha xx


----------



## Mummy May

I had forgotten to order cars and my hairdresser and I also forgot to invite people :rofl: its weird what your mind creates isn't it!! xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The BM dresses arrived today and they're stunning!! So happy!!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OH's little sister tried on her BM dress today. It looks stunning. Can't wait to see everybody in theirs!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So it looks like our DJ doesn't have the song I want for our first dance. I'm waiting for him to email me back as to whether he will get it but I have two others lined up I just can't decide between the two. It's either Elvis- Can't help falling in love with you OR Van Morrison- Have I Told You Lately. I keep changing my mind as to which one I prefer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqv5b0UjR4g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFF1wJN75Z0


----------



## Mummy May

On the night my DJ hadn't got the song we wanted, my BM had it on her phone which he just plugged in to his system lol xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I'm hoping we can still have what we want x


----------



## Mummy May

Hopefully there will be a way, he has plenty of time to get it xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So it's all systems go again now, we went to see the Reverend at the church and have the service all planned out, and OH saw the inside of the church for the first time. He loved it. I'm looking at flowers too (we're using artificial ones) and decided to just get lily a wand instead of flowers, she'll be more likely to keep hold of it and it can be something she keeps and passes on to her own flower girl one day. The last of the invitations are going out this week, but we've already got a couple of RSVPs back. I need to order the rings and book the engagement shoot that came in our photographers package. 

It's also my hen night in 2 weeks. I'm quite excited but nervous too as my sister and my friend have taken over planning and won't tell me anything about it, they're even chucking me out of the house for the afternoon the day of. But i'm sure it will be fine and I'll love whatever they do x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hen do this weekend. So excited!!!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My hen do was amazing. It was so much fun, such a laugh. Although I did find some things out about my mother that I'd rather not have whilst playing I never haha. But my sister and best friend did a brilliant job. Lots of fun games, lots of giggles and LOTS of cocktails haha. 
Back to wedding stuff, our rings arrived today, we had our first RSVP back, I have almost got everything I need for table plan and table numbers, need to get place cards sorted and order of service, still haven't ordered the flowers (we're having silk ones though so won't take too long to come), going to pick out my veil and shoes on Saturday and we're also having our pre-wedding shoot (hopefully, as long as the weather stays nice). I also need to get my jewellry, the kids' shoes and the gifts and we're done. 

The table plan is majorly stressing me out though. Most of OH's family don't get along and they're all like "i'm not coming if so-and-so is coming". Which I'm past the point of caring whether they come or not but it would be nice to know if they are so we can sort the goddamn table plan!!! I need to give it to my sister's friends so she knows how many chair covers, centerpieces, sashes etc to get.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Eeeeek, less than 6 weeks to go. Scary!! I have my shoes, the kids have theirs, OH's are on their way. Veil and jewellery sorted. I have started making the table numbers and the place cards. Can't believe how quickly it's coming around and having finished uni for the summer I have nothing to distract me. Only got the last £100 to pay off the church and we're all paid off. 

I'm so excited it's unreal. Not even bothered about OH's family drama anymore just looking forward to the day. 40 days!! EEEEEEEEKKKKK!!!!


----------



## Lauren25

Ahhhhh its come around so quickly! How exciting! Can't wait to see pictures :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know I can't believe it. I really can't wait!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh how exciting,enjoy every moment Hun xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So nearly everything is paid off now, just the cake and the suits to go. Still need to make the actual table plan, place cards and order of service and the rest of the table numbers. And I need to glue the ribbon on the flowers. 

These are the flowers and the table numbers

Bridesmaids flowers


Lily's posy


My bouquet


Table numbers


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Also, a few nights ago I had wedding nightmare after wedding nightmare, think I must have had 3 or 4. When it got to the last one I was so convinced it was real I atually turned to my mum in and said "this is real isn't it?" and then fell to my knees in tears. Absolutely everything was a disaster in them. I woke up and I was "Oh thank god for that!"


----------



## Mummy May

Don't worry, they weren't real haha! How you feeling? Excited? Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah very excited. And a little overwhelmed with everything I need to do x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So thought I'd update about our day. Or what I can remember as it went so fast!!!

I woke up about 5am and couldn't get back to sleep. I was screaming with excitement on the inside but everyone including the photographer said I was the calmest bride they'd ever seen. My bridesmaids came around 10:30am along with the photographer and OH's step sister who did my hair. It took ages to do my hair as I have so much of it, but it was gorgeous. My friend did my make up and all the bridesmaids too. I thought I would be ready early as I always am, but I was just going up to get my dress on when the car arrived. It was hectic but everything went well. My dad came and I gave him his gift. He cried. It was a pocket watch that was engraved with "to the first man I ever loved, thank you, Krissie". I'm really glad he liked it. We arrived at the church and I honestly thought I would cry at some point but I kept it together throughout the whole thing. And more importantly I didn't fall over. But my wonderful bridesmaids all promised me that if I went down so would they all, "one down all down" as they recited all morning. Luckily it never came to that. OH forgot to get his groomsmen to hand out the order of services that I had been slaving over all week but that was, amazingly, the only hiccup all day. We went for pictures and I felt like a princess with all the people walking past telling me how lovely I looked and the kids all waving at me as we went past in the car. The reception was awesome, I was so worried something would kick off but everyone behaved, the food was fantastic, my dad made me cry with his speech, BIL's speech was wonderful and touching, and ours even went well (we ended up doing a joint speech). I had a lovely first (and only) dance with OH and my daddy daughter dance was perfect, and then I had a good boogie with everyone despite the room being 100 degrees!! It was wonderful. Our honeymoon was lovely too. It was all perfect, I just wish it hadn't have flown by so fast. 

Anyway, here are some of my favourite pictures so far (don't have the professional ones back yet)


----------



## Camlet

Congratulations! :D xx


----------



## Mummy May

Beautiful hun! Let us know when the professional ones come back so we can see! Eep I can't believe the original group of us are all married off now lol xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know crazy right. Definitely will. She sent me a couple as a sneaky peek i will put them on tomorrow when i'm on the computer x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Here are the few professional photos I got back

Me holding my flowers and my dad holding the pocket watch I bought him 



Me



Me and hubby



And this one is one of the reasons I'm glad I picked my photographer. She was brill and fun and this photo summed it up for me. The bottles are from a little girly time with my bridesmaids the night before and Lily is my LO


----------



## Mummy May

Those are beautiful! And I LOVE the last one! xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I know. I feel like the last one could be one of those funny birthday cards haha x


----------

